# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Ropiejące oczy przy przeziębieniu

## Aldona

Witam,

od wczoraj łamie mnie w kosciach, mam uczucie zimna, piką mnie oczy, więc wzięłam profilatycznie Tabcin jak tylko dostrzeglam objawy przeziębienia. Ale jedna rzecz mnie niepokoi jak wstałam to miałam strasznie zaropiałe oczy, nigdy wcześniej przy przeziebieniu tak nie miała, wiec nie wiem  czy to jest normalne. Co o tym sądzicie? W ogóle teraz słysze że co druga osoba jest chora, więc nie wiem czy to jakis wirus i stad te zaropiałe oczy? Proszę o pomoc

----------

